# Cody's Post-op



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi All,
Cody had his luxating patella surgery earlier today.
I brought him home and he has been pretty out of it.
I just made him some chicken breast & rice along with some gizzards just because he won't eat his regular food. Also, he will not go potty at all.
I've tried to help him both outside and on a weewee pad but it isn't working. & usually with his heart medication he urinates quite a bit.

He hasn't gone to the bathroom since before his surgery.. It has now been 15 hours.

He has drank a little bit of water before in between me feeding him.

I'm probably stressing a little bit too early. But do you guys have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bless him, your photos brought back some memories, my Bella had LP surgery in June this year. The bowel and bladder can be a little sleepy after a general anaesthetic and that will be why he's not been potty as often, has he been at all post op ? Your vet should have made sure he'd peed at least once before they discharged him, I would ring and ask, if he went at the vets you can prob relax a little and wait for nature, just make sure his tummy is soft and not getting distended. If I remember rightly it took about 2-3 days for Bella to poop but she did wee straight away. Good luck.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! That's painful to look at. Poor baby. I think the anesthesia is still in affect. I'd just keep a close eye on him. When the drug starts to wear off, he'll start moving some, but don't rush it. That was a major surgery & I wouldn't feel much like eating either for a while. Hope he gets to feelin' better soon. How old is he?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad it is over for him. His kidneys and bladder will perk up soon , they also are half asleep.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Since chi's are so small, their livers are small too. They have to have time to 'clear' the anesthetic from the blood stream. Organs are put to 'sleep' too, so everything has to wake up. Bladder will wake up before bowels do. Just keep offering water. Call the vet if you feel things aren't going well.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, poor little guy. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope things return to normal soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is he today? Just wondering.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Brittney, I get stressed at the first sign of any discomfort in my pets so I can relate! After an op like that, I can only imagine how sore he is. As others have said, the anesthesia slows down everything in the system and it can take a day or two for everything to be back up to par. Since prior to surgery most pets are held off of food the night before, there's not often much for them to actually poop out; since anything fed after will be digested slowly, too. Good luck and let us know how Cody's doing when you can. =)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinking of you and Cody. I hope he is improving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi All, 
Thanks for your advice and get well wishes!
It has been a stressful few days and I haven't had time to get online to give updates.
After I posted that night we went to the vet the next day since he still wasn't going potty. The vet was able to empty his bladder and said that everything else was well. Since then he has been pooping and peeing on his own. He has also been "toe tapping" and putting light pressure on his leg... He seems to be awfully itchy and is bruising quite a bit. He also has a pretty large hot spot on the inside of his leg.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad things are a little better for Cody and you, things will get easier each day. Keep an eye on that "hot spot" as it could be a sign of infection, just make sure it doesn't get bigger, hotter or redder. Is Cody on any anti-biotics ?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Glad things are a little better for Cody and you, things will get easier each day. Keep an eye on that "hot spot" as it could be a sign of infection, just make sure it doesn't get bigger, hotter or redder. Is Cody on any anti-biotics ?


Thank you!! Cody is on rimadyl, tramadol and was injected with covenia. 
His post-op appointment will be toward the end of this week when the stitches might be removed. He is now back eating his regular food. And every few steps will put pressure on his foot.

His bruises have mostly gone away and his swelling has gone way down. I checked where the hot spot today and it isn't nearly as bad as it was. He has improved so much since tues, wed, and thurs. of last week!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

APBTgirl252 said:


> Thank you!! Cody is on rimadyl, tramadol and was injected with covenia.
> His post-op appointment will be toward the end of this week when the stitches might be removed. He is now back eating his regular food. And every few steps will put pressure on his foot.
> 
> His bruises have mostly gone away and his swelling has gone way down. I checked where the hot spot today and it isn't nearly as bad as it was. He has improved so much since tues, wed, and thurs. of last week!


Good to hear, keep us updated


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Will do. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

